# Neochromis Greenwoodi



## Hookstermeister (Sep 26, 2006)

Just got 9 Neochromis Greenwoodi. 
They are real small right now (1" or so.) and are currently in a 40 gallon by themselves until they grow some.
In the meantime I would appreciate some info from anyone who keeps these fish.
Any info you could give me about temperment and what other Victorians you can mix them with.
Also any general info that I should know would be helpful.


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi take a look at
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=2644
xris


----------



## Hookstermeister (Sep 26, 2006)

Thanks, but I had already read that and it really doesn't tell me much that I didn't already know.
Since they are a Victorian cichlid I could already assume they could be territorial and aggressive and it's pretty much common knowledge that you should not mix cichlids that are like colors. What I'm hoping to learn is what people who have or had Greenwoodi in the past can tell me about them. I think we all can agree that what you read about a certain fish and what you learn on your own by keeping them are two different things.
Anyone have any info to share about their experience with Greenwoodi?
Thanks.


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Ok; I don't keep N.greenwoodi but others Neochromis species(omnicaruleus and bihiru) the thing is that yu'll have to house them in a 75 g tank minimum with a lot of rocks in it. The better is to have plenty hideouts for the dominated fishes. The species being relatively territorial yu'll have to choose between agressive mbipis such as: P.nyererei, H.sauvagei(being less territorial but his should work), H.sp"red back scraper", H.chilotes,, etc..;
xris


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

I had 22 N greenwoodi juveniles in a 75 gallon tank. The colony ended up very male heavy so I sold off most of the males and had something like 3M:8F. They weren't really all that aggressive (for Neochromis). There was a lot of chasing but no fin damage at all. The dominant male grew much faster than the sub-dominant males. All three males colored up but the dominant male was stunning while the other two were less impressive. I kept them with some P. nyererei and the two species never paid much attention to eachother. It was a pretty undemanding species.

The old "velvet black" name is a pretty good description of the color. Quite unusual. The pictures of the greenwoodi in the profiles are of my fish, yet I was never able to get a picture that truly depicted how it looked in person.

Kevin


----------



## Hookstermeister (Sep 26, 2006)

Thanks!
That was exactly what I wanted to know.
As a matter of fact P. Nyereri are what I plan on putting them with when they get a little larger.


----------



## malawimix (Oct 8, 2008)

they are on my wish list. Any guess at how they would do with Paralabidochromis chromogynos?


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi It should work too with this species  
xris


----------

